# Teeznuts needs jerky advice



## teeznuts (Aug 16, 2011)

Last time I made jerky with HiMountain and it wasn't bad. Now I have a bottom round roast that I want to make jerky with using Morton's Sugar Cure(interchangeable with tender quick). Please share any recipes, advice or personal experiences on making jerky with Morton's cures or with a recipe that is interchangeable with Morton's cures. I'm adamant about curing so please share techniques involving cure.

Thanks


----------



## meateater (Aug 16, 2011)

I use the Lem products myself. The only Hi-Mtn one I have used is the pepperoni, wasn't to bad. Sometimes I like to use Kikomans Garlic Teriyaki with cure #1,


----------



## tjohnson (Aug 17, 2011)

I like to use Yoshida's Sauce for a marinade to make a terriyaki flavored jerky.  Add the cure right into the marinade.

Todd


----------



## BGKYSmoker (Aug 17, 2011)

Toss the MTQ.

Use cure #1

Hillbilly jerky for 5 lbs

2 Tbs non iodized salt

1 level tsp cure #1

1 tsp curry powder

1 tsp cayenne

1 tsp black pepper

2 Tbs onion powder

1 cup soy sauce

1 cup worcestershire

1 Tbs sugar OPT

3 Cups cold water

Combine all the dry into the water and let stand for 30 mins for the flavor to marry. Cut your strips and place in a plastic bowl or container. Pour marinade into strips and toss the strips so the marinade has covered all the meat. Cover and fridge for 6-8 hours or overnight.

Next day smoke at 150 with however much smoke you like. Bump the temp to 165-170 no smoke until the jerky bends and does not snap in half. You can dehydrate the strips if you like after the 1st smoke or fully dehydrate.

BTW

Dont rinse the marinade off the strips before the smoker or dehydrator. And toss remaining marinade out.


----------



## Bearcarver (Aug 17, 2011)

Here ya go Teez,

Don't toss the TQ

Recipe from "Morton Home Meat Curing Guide" (8-05)


1 pound lean beef or game
1 TBS MTQ or Morton Sugar Cure (plain)
1 tsp sugar
1/2 tsp ground black pepper
1/2 tsp garlic powder


Trim fat from meat.
Cut strips 1/2" thick X 1 1/2" wide.
Mix ingredients well, and rub on all surfaces of meat strips.
Put in zip lock---in fridge for 1 hour  (Bear Jr & I do 2 hours).

Rinse under cold water & pat dry.

Smoke how you usually do (We do to about 160˚---hard to measure).


Bear


----------



## sqwib (Aug 17, 2011)

*Here are a few recipes to toy around with, enjoy!*
Honey Barbecue

For *4**lbs.*

2 tsp coarse grind black pepper
2 tsp chili powder
2 tsp garlic powder
½ tbsp onion powder
½ cup Apple juice
¼ cup brown sugar
¼ cup Soy Sauce
¼ cup burgundy
*  EDIT *Morton[sup][emoji]174[/emoji][/sup] Tender Quick[sup][emoji]174[/emoji][/sup] per manufacturers directions

¼ c. Honey
1 cup Barbecue sauce

Slice the meat to your preferred thickness
Mix all ingredients except the last 2
Place meat in a Ziploc bag and refrigerate for 24 hours. 

After 24 hours remove from refrigerator, place meat in a colander remove meat and blot dry. 
Brush one side with honey and the other side with Barbecue sauce, crack some pepper on each side and place in smoker or dehydrator.



Pepper Jerky 
For *1-1.5lbs.*

1 Tbl. Worcestershire
¼ cup Soy Sauce
3 Tbl. Captain Morgan
1 tsp onion powder
1 tsp garlic powder
1 Tbl coarse grind black pepper
*  EDIT *Morton[sup][emoji]174[/emoji][/sup] Tender Quick[sup][emoji]174[/emoji][/sup] per manufacturers directions


Slice the meat to your preferred thickness
Mix all ingredients except the last 2
Place meat in a Ziploc bag and refrigerate for 24 hours. 

After 24 hours remove from refrigerator, place meat in a colander remove meat and crack some pepper on each side and place in smoker or dehydrator. 
 



Spicy Orange 
For *1-1.5 **lbs.*

zest from 1 orange 
Juice from orange
1 tsp orange extract
2 teaspoon red pepper flakes
2 Tbsp. brown sugar
1 tsp garlic powder 
¼ cup Soy Sauce
1 Tbsp. Worcestershire
¼ cup cider vinegar 
1 teaspoon Chili Powder 
*  EDIT *Morton[sup][emoji]174[/emoji][/sup] Tender Quick[sup][emoji]174[/emoji][/sup] per manufacturers directions

Slice the meat to your preferred thickness
Mix all ingredients except the last 2
Place meat in a Ziploc bag and refrigerate for 24 hours. 

After 24 hours remove from refrigerator, place meat in a colander remove meat and crack some pepper on each side and place in smoker or dehydrator. 



Honey Mustard
For *1-1.5 lbs.*

¼ cup apple cider vinegar
1 heaping teaspoon dry mustard
1/4 cup Soy Sauce
1 Tbsp. Mustard Seed
1/2 tsp. chili powder
1 tsp Rosemary
1 tsp coriander
*  EDIT *Morton[sup][emoji]174[/emoji][/sup] Tender Quick[sup][emoji]174[/emoji][/sup] per manufacturers directions

¼ cup honey
¼ c. Dijon mustard

Slice the meat to your preferred thickness
Mix all ingredients except the last 2
Place meat in a Ziploc bag and refrigerate for 24 hours.

After 24 hours remove from refrigerator, place meat in a colander remove meat and blot dry. 
Brush one side with honey and the other side with Dijon mustard, crack some pepper on each side and place in smoker or dehydrator. 

Burgundy Jerky
 For *1-1.5 lbs.*


1/4 cup Merlot or burgundy
1/4 red wine vinegar
1/4 brown sugar, if using Dark Brown Sugar omit the molasses
1 Table liquid smoke
1/4 cup soy sauce
1 tbsp Worcestershire
3 garlic cloves chopped
3 tbls Molasses, if not using Dark Brown Sugar
1 Teaspoon garlic
1 Teaspoon onion powder
1 Teaspoon red pepper
1 Teaspoon Coarse Black Pepper
*  EDIT *Morton[sup][emoji]174[/emoji][/sup] Tender Quick[sup][emoji]174[/emoji][/sup] per manufacturers directions

Slice the meat to your preferred thickness
Mix all ingredients
Place meat in a Ziploc bag and refrigerate for 24 hours. 
Coconut Jerky
 For *1-1.5 lbs.*


1 tsp ground ginger
1 tsp ground coriander 
½ tsp chili powder 
3 tbsp brown sugar
1 tsp coconut extract
½ c. coconut milk
3 Tbsp Malibu coconut rum.
1 cup Pineapple Juice
1/4 cup Soy Sauce
*  EDIT *Morton[sup][emoji]174[/emoji][/sup] Tender Quick[sup][emoji]174[/emoji][/sup] per manufacturers directions

Slice the meat to your preferred thickness
Mix all ingredients
Place meat in a Ziploc bag and refrigerate for 24 hours.

Teriyaki Jerky
 For *1-1.5 lbs.*


1/2 cup of Teriyaki
1/4 cup Red Wine Vinegar
1 cup Pineapple Juice
1/4 cup Soy Sauce
1 Teaspoon Coarse Black Pepper
*  EDIT *Morton[sup][emoji]174[/emoji][/sup] Tender Quick[sup][emoji]174[/emoji][/sup] per manufacturers directions.
Slice the meat to your preferred thickness
Mix all ingredients
Place meat in a Ziploc bag and refrigerate for 24 hours.


----------



## teeznuts (Aug 17, 2011)

Thanks to all. Now to choose between all these options.
 


SQWIB said:


> *Here are a few recipes to toy around with, enjoy!*
> Honey Barbecue
> 
> For *4**lbs.*
> ...


Sqwib I'm confused. Normally I use 1 tbsp per pound with Morton's. Is the tsp a typo or is it ok to use less than a tbsp per pound for making jerky? Several of those recipes sound awesome but I want to make sure I get the details right.


----------



## sqwib (Aug 17, 2011)

1 Tablespoon per pound of whole muscle meat

and half that for ground or thinly sliced.

That's what it was when I started using it, but follow the directions on the TQ

GROUND CLICK HERE

WHOLE MUSCLE MEAT CLICK HERE


----------



## bluebombersfan (Aug 17, 2011)

Great recipes I will have to try out a few as well.  thanks for posting all!!


----------



## sqwib (Aug 17, 2011)

Teeznuts, just wanted to point this out

I can not find on Morton's website a recipe or ratio for thin sliced meat (jerky)

I have used the ratio *1 Tablespoon* per pound of thin sliced meat and it was too salty even after rinsing.

If you use the 1.5 teaspoons make sure to marinate for 24 hours AND if your measurements are off make sure to err on the heavy side of the TQ.

Food safety is a serious thing and its up to you to have the facts and get the facts from a reliable source.


I have contacted Morton Via phone and e-mail, waiting for a call back to confirm ratios.

If someone has a *Home Meat Curing Guide - by Morton Salt* it should be in there maybe they can confirm the ratios


----------



## Bearcarver (Aug 17, 2011)

Like SQWIB said, Morton seems to have two ways to skin the cat (thinly sliced meat for Jerky).

Either 1 TBS of TQ per pound---and then soak for an hour or two.

Or 1 1/2 tsp of TQ per pound----and then soak for 24 hours.

The book I have (printed 8-05) says:

1 TBS (1/2 ounce) of TQ per pound of whole meat (butts, Briskets, Chuckies, etc).

1 1/2 tsp (1/4 ounce) of TQ per pound of ground meat (sausage type things).

1 TBS (1/2 ounce) for thinly sliced meat for Jerky, but they say to only soak it for 1 hour (My Son & I have found 2 hours to be better to our liking---Not too salty).

Their Jerky recipe is really simple but very good.

I gotta try that Teriyaki one SQWIB posted!!!!!

Bear


----------



## meateater (Aug 17, 2011)

SQWIB, thanks for the recipes! 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





  I make jerky all the time and toss some in the lunch box daily. The spicy orange sounds really good.


----------



## sqwib (Aug 18, 2011)

Bear is correct just got an email from Morton with a few recipes stating 1 tablespoon per/lb for thin sliced meat.

This is for a dry Cure, not sure if it makes a difference as a marination.

I have been making and eating jerky for a long time and have never been sick or used cures until i did a bit research.

Everyone I know, (SMF members excluded),  that makes jerky does not use cure.

I have even sliced meat marinated in vinegar and spices, hung in a cardboard box with a lightbulb and that was fine (Biltong)

You need to make the decision yourself on using cure or not and what ratios to use.

Heres a link to the Recipe

I don't want to make this post any longer but will

Please read the general notes before making jerky.

 
















Having a good quality slicer is a must for making sliced jerky.Top Round preferred but can use Bottom Round, London broil and eye of round roast. Slice the meat to your preferred thickness, I do mine at 1/4"
For a heavy chew with whole muscle meat, slice it with the grain, for a soft chew, slice across the grain​













  Meat sliced and ready to be marinated.Weigh the meat and figure out the correct amount of TQ to use, too much and its too salty, too little and it can become unsafe at lower drying temps.​ Mix all ingredients together with the exception of the meat. Allow the ingredients at least 15 minutes for the flavors to blend. Add meat, Marinate in a plastic bag in the refrigerator for at least 24 -36 hours., I prefer using gallon Ziploc Bags, today I had none.
 














Mix all ingredients together with the exception of the meat. Allow the ingredients at least 15 minutes for the flavors to blend. Add meat, Marinate in a plastic bag in the refrigerator for at least 24 -36 hours., I prefer using gallon Ziploc Bags.

 This is a Honey Barbecue batch, it was cured for 24 hours blotted dry then brushed with honey on 1 side then barbecue sauce on the other then cracked some coarse black pepper on both sides.
This is the Honey Side.This is a Honey Barbecue batch, it was cured for 24 hours blotted dry then brushed with honey on 1 side then barbecue sauce on the other then cracked some coarse black pepper on both sides.
This is the Barbecue sauce Side.




 







Prepare Smoker, do not use water in the water pan.
Smoke at lowest temp possible, do not go above 140 degrees, use a propane torch to start the wood smoking.

   Remove from smoker and cool.Test a piece, but remember, it will taste differently after it has had time to rest overnight, Leave it rest uncovered till the next day then vacuum seal. The flavors change and the texture gets a little drier​



 







check the texture after about 3 hours, and wait until it's getting leathery before you pull it. Pull it when it’s leathery but not to soft in the middle, it will continue to dry while it is resting.
Check the texture after about 3 hours, and wait until it's getting leathery before you pull it. Pull it when it’s leathery but not to soft in the middle, it will continue to dry while it is resting.
 
 You want it to crack with the grain but not against the grain.   

















 
Note the pink color, which is caused by the cure.
 
Note the pink color, which is caused by the cure.
  
When stored in the freezer, thaw in the unopened bag and let it get to room temperature before opening or else condensation can form on the jerky. Let the jerky rest open for a few hours before eating if you want to store on the counter, a loosely closed paper bag or plastic container with air holes poked in it will prevent mold however it will keep drying and becoming brittle.

 



Here are a few shots of jerky being made on the Nesco Food Dehydrator, FD75-PR Snack Master.
Please read the General Jerky notes before making jerky.
If you are using TQ... DO NOT go by Nesco's temp of 155 degrees, set it on a lower setting, I prefer 120°


 ​ ​ ​ ​
 




 




 




 Top Round Roast ready for slicing
*I Do not use roast's anymore* Top Round Roast being sliced
*I Do not use roast's anymore* And here is why having a good slicer comes in handy.     




 




 




Coconut Jerky and Peppered Jerky.
I sort of liked the coconut jerky after I scraped off the shredded coconut on the outside, this recipe does have potential.
  Coconut Jerky and Peppered Jerky.

 Coconut Jerky.






 




 




Curing overnight in Vacuum containers.
 Peppered Jerky

 Honey Mustard Jerky, in Vacuum containers. 




    Honey Mustard Jerky, I really liked recipe, it even got better after sitting in the fridge a week.   
 ​ ​ ​ ​ ​ ​ ​ ​ ​ ​ ​ ​ ​ ​ ​ ​ ​General Jerky notes 

London broil (Top Round), preferred, Flank steak will sometimes be labeled London Broil, London broils is actually a cooking method but for my sanity I will not go into detail, Google it!


edit I use 1.5 teaspoon of Morton[sup][emoji]174[/emoji][/sup] Tender Quick[sup][emoji]174[/emoji][/sup] to each 1lb of ground or thin sliced meat 1/4".  Morton[sup][emoji]174[/emoji][/sup] Tender Quick[sup][emoji]174[/emoji][/sup] suggests 1 tablespoon per/lb for thin sliced meat 1/2", but their curing process is for a dry cure and for 1 hour which is different than what is outlined here. This is your decision!

The cure time can go for a few days if something prevents you from doing the smoke. Cure at least 24 hours for the jerky.

If Tender Quick is used omit all salt in the seasoning, and use soy sauces or any pre-made marinade cautiously. 

The Morton[sup][emoji]174[/emoji][/sup] Tender Quick[sup][emoji]174[/emoji][/sup]  allows you to take your sweet time getting it dried out after smoking without worries of food borne illness.

If using a food dehydrator, use liquid smoke for a smoky flavor, set on 120° maximum. The Nesco manual says 155° but that cooks the meat and the outside gets crusty, if you are using Morton[emoji]174[/emoji] Tender Quick[emoji]174[/emoji] you can dry it at much lower temps. Remember you want to dry it, not cook it, I prefer 120°.

Another good tip is after slicing the meat, lay in a criss cross pattern, a sort of weave, and place in a covered dish then place in the refrigerator overnight. The next day pour off the liquid then place the meat in the cure and refrigerate another 24 hours.

Best luck has been with flavoring the outside of the jerky while still wet.

I have made lots of Jerky over the years without using cure and had never been ill from it, however after doing a bit of research about the "Danger Zone" , I started using cure.


Slicing tip: freeze the meat about one hour in your freezer before slicing, this will make it easier to slice! Slice the meat against the grain for an easier chew and with the grain for a tougher chew, this is entirely up to you.

OPTIONAL: Place the meat in an uncovered dish in a criss-cross pattern, place in the refrigerator for 24 hours.Remove from the refrigerator and drain.


----------



## Bearcarver (Aug 18, 2011)

Awesome Post SQWIB !!!

That would take me forever to make such a neatly done display, with such excellent information!

That's gonna help a lot of guys make Great Jerky!!!

Thanks,

Bear


----------



## roller (Aug 18, 2011)

Yep thats a good one and it should help anybody even us old timers....I am a Morton`s guy myself. I`ve tried using the #1 a few times and everything that I use it on has a funny taste to it.JMO


----------



## bluebombersfan (Aug 18, 2011)

I have made a lot of jerky before I joined this site and I never used any cure.  Now I wouldn't make it without for safety reasons but I do have one question.  Does Morton's tenderquick have to be rinsed off before it goes into the smoker??????


----------



## Bearcarver (Aug 18, 2011)

BlueBombersfan said:


> I have made a lot of jerky before I joined this site and I never used any cure.  Now I wouldn't make it without for safety reasons but I do have one question.  Does Morton's tenderquick have to be rinsed off before it goes into the smoker??????


I always do, and Morton's tells you to in their book, but I imagine some don't.

Bear


----------



## sqwib (Aug 18, 2011)

BlueBombersfan said:


> I have made a lot of jerky before I joined this site and I never used any cure.  Now I wouldn't make it without for safety reasons but I do have one question.  Does Morton's tenderquick have to be rinsed off before it goes into the smoker??????


Absolutely


Bearcarver said:


> I always do, and Morton's tells you to in their book, but I imagine some don't.
> 
> Bear


I didn't my first time... never again

I may try a 1 tablespoon per/lb cure for a few hours, rinse then marinate overnight (no cure) what do you think?


----------



## bluebombersfan (Aug 18, 2011)

That sounds like an intereseting idea, cure then rinse then marinade.........??????


----------



## Bearcarver (Aug 18, 2011)

SQWIB said:


> I didn't my first time... never again
> 
> I may try a 1 tablespoon per/lb cure for a few hours, rinse then marinate overnight (no cure) what do you think?


I wish I could tell you, but I never tried that. I don't know if that would strip out some of the cure.

How about the other way---Marinate it over night. Then cure it with 1 TBS  of TQ per pound for 1 to 3 hours???

Bear


----------



## sqwib (Aug 18, 2011)

Bearcarver said:


> I wish I could tell you, but I never tried that. I don't know if that would strip out some of the cure.
> 
> How about the other way---Marinate it over night. Then cure it with 1 TBS  of TQ per pound for 1 to 3 hours???
> 
> Bear


That actually sounds better that way, just figure on watching the salt content in the marinade.


----------



## fashunsmoke (Aug 18, 2011)

I have never used a food dehydrator, but have always smoked my jerky.  I also usually do about 5 pounds of London Cut at a time.  That being said, with the soy sauces, and other types of liquid seasonings I use to make my marinades there is usually a large amount of salt content.  Most of the time I use 1 to 2 tablespoons of salt (Kosher).  Depending on the amount of time that I choose to marinade I use this as my basis for how much salt I will be using.  I go with 1/2 Kosher, and 1/2 Morton's cure.  I do not cure first, I just add it to my marinade.  I base the cure penetration at 1/4 inch every 12 hours, normally using 1 tablespoon/ 1 tablespoon.  If I want to marinade longer I decrease the amount of salts. The amount is also effected by how thick my slices are.  I usually cut my slices at 1/4 inch.   Like I stated, I use my smoker and not a dehydrator, but this has never disappointed me or my taste testers.  Dehydrators may change things, but I would assume cure penetration in the marinade would be more effective than just coating the meat then washing it off.  I hope this helps.


----------



## sqwib (Aug 18, 2011)

Fashunsmoke said:


> I have never used a food dehydrator, but have always smoked my jerky.  I also usually do about 5 pounds of London Cut at a time.  That being said, with the soy sauces, and other types of liquid seasonings I use to make my marinades there is usually a large amount of salt content.  Most of the time I use 1 to 2 tablespoons of salt (Kosher).  Depending on the amount of time that I choose to marinade I use this as my basis for how much salt I will be using.  I go with 1/2 Kosher, and 1/2 Morton's cure.  I do not cure first, I just add it to my marinade.  I base the cure penetration at 1/4 inch every 12 hours, normally using 1 tablespoon/ 1 tablespoon.  If I want to marinade longer I decrease the amount of salts. The amount is also effected by how thick my slices are.  I usually cut my slices at 1/4 inch.   Like I stated, I use my smoker and not a dehydrator, but this has never disappointed me or my taste testers.  Dehydrators may change things, but I would assume cure penetration in the marinade would be more effective than just coating the meat then washing it off.  I hope this helps.




Actually it does help, the penetration part is the key here.

Do you have a resource for this statement,  _I base the cure penetration at 1/4 inch every 12 hours, normally using 1 tablespoon/ 1 tablespoon.  If I want to marinade longer I decrease the amount of salts. The amount is also effected by how thick my slices are.  I usually cut my slices at 1/4 inch.  _

Would like to add the info to my website but only if it can be backed.

BTW


----------



## fashunsmoke (Aug 19, 2011)

Funny you should ask, I do have a reference for that information.  It's the only grilling book I have and recieved it for my birthday from my parents.  It is called "Great sausage recipes and meat curing" by Rytek Kutas.

  

I hope this is a reference you can use.  There is a bunch of great stuff in that book.


----------



## sqwib (Aug 22, 2011)

Fashunsmoke thanks

Have to put it on my wishlist.

But for now can you post a scan of the page referencing the cure.

Getting ready to do some jerky soon and may want to tweak my recipe.

Thanks again


----------



## SmokinAl (Aug 22, 2011)

Great instructions Sqwib!

Thank-you!


----------



## alelover (Aug 22, 2011)

I thought you were using my recipe teez.


----------



## teeznuts (Aug 22, 2011)

alelover I did end up using your recipe but I haven't had room in the smoker to do the jerky yet. Its still in the ziplock swimming in your marinade. since it's cured will it still be ok with a good rinse or should I start over? It's been in the marinade about 4-5 days. Smells incredible by the way.


----------



## shtrdave (Aug 22, 2011)

SQWIB said:


> Fashunsmoke thanks
> 
> Have to put it on my wishlist.
> 
> ...




I found this not sure if it is what you are looking for.

http://www.onestopjerkyshop.com/recipe-make-beef-jerky-p-255.html


----------



## sqwib (Aug 23, 2011)

shtrdave said:


> I found this not sure if it is what you are looking for.
> 
> http://www.onestopjerkyshop.com/recipe-make-beef-jerky-p-255.html


Thanks, just read through it and can not find anything to solidify my 1.5 teaspoon per pound.

I contacted Morton and they sent me a curing meats book with recipes and their recipe calls for a dry cure using 1 tablespoon per pound of whole muscle meat sliced at  a 1/2" thick

I am going to re edit my recipe in this post


----------



## alelover (Aug 23, 2011)

I usually only do one day. Better soak and rinse it real good in cold water. I don't know why it would be bad. It will have a strong flavor. And being cured that long you probably won't have to smoke it hot. Just mostly dehydrate it in the prescence of smoke..


----------

